# Back up camera grid lines



## urtoslo (Sep 21, 2015)

I swear when I got my car it had the grid lines that would show where the car was backing up to. Now it's just a screen shot, no lines. 

I've reset the Mylink system to default and I think there was even a setting to turn on the grid, but no grid.

Anybody have this same issue?


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

Depends on what year you have. Most don't have them unfortunately.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I think the grid lines started in 2015. I've not seen anyone retrofit them to prior models.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I seem to recall that the 2013 navi system had them when I was car shopping, but that they went bye=bye in 2014.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Jim Frye said:


> navi


It's possible the Navigation system was different. I can assure you the non-Nav MyLink for 2013 does't have them. :angry:


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I was thinking of painting them on my camera


----------



## joshv06 (Jul 15, 2015)

'15 here with Navigation and it has the backup lines. I Have the option of turning it on and off in the settings menu on the dash. I goto into settings on the mylink and can turn it on or off. It is set to on as default.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

neile300c said:


> I was thinking of painting them on my camera


Brings back memories of a client I had many years ago. He wanted a data entry field subdivided into three fields, so he put dots of whiteout on the screen rather than pay me to modify the program. A task in RPG that would have taken me no more than a half hour.


----------



## urtoslo (Sep 21, 2015)

I have a 2014, but I drove a couple of 15's prior to buying mine. That is probably where my memory got screwed up. Thanks for the replies!


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

My 2014 with nav etc doesn't have it..I swore it did when I test drove it...but I did drive a Malibu and had other rentals that had it so it was a trick of memory. Shame because those lines make a Tahoe or a crew cab 4X4 very easy to park in tight parking garages... Seems almost stupid anyone would put a backup camera on a vehicle and NOT have them. But then I'm not a professional bean counter.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

boneheaddoctor said:


> Seems almost stupid anyone would put a backup camera on a vehicle and NOT have them. But then I'm not a professional bean counter.


I suspect it's the cost of licensing the patent. The cost of doing it is negligible.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

Like I said....bean counters. No idea what the cost of that is per unit. But there aren't many others if any that don't have it. That I've heard of yet anyway. Makes you wonder about that argument. Like does the Ford Fiesta have it? Or the Festiva as two random examples pulled out of the air. Both smaller cheaper cars.


----------

